
Gesture Typing Optimization Bounded by One Key Position Change from QWERTY - bobbiechen
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2858421
======
lioeters
The crux: switching the I and J keys, which they call IJQwerty, "reduces word
error rate and improves input speed over Qwerty once a user reaches the expert
mode."

